# Optison Echocardiograms and Stress Echo's



## Kpalinkas91582 (May 11, 2011)

I am so confused right now, I hope someone can help me.
We are starting to do Optison Echo's and Optison Stress Echo's and am wondering what are the proper codes to bill these?
For Stress Echo's we have
93351
93352
q9556

does the 93352 include the IV start?

Also for the Optison Echo's do we use 
93306
36000
q9556

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

